# Adding another



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Placed a very ncie P9S in .45 ACP on lay-a-way today. Should have it home here in two weeks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

That's a nice gun, I know you're really going to enjoy shooting it. I've got one in the safe. :mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations. That is a pistol you don't see every day.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new pistol. How about pictures and range report when you get the time. Good luck with it.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yhanx fellas. This was a complete impulse buy. I had made a list of what I wanted to try and get for next year and this was NOT on it. I don't see it setting my real wants back much at all so hopefully I'll be able to add either a P7M13, P7M10 or P7K3 still next year.


----------

